# Kernel ,no config file for emerge??

## alecuba16

Hi!

Hi have two differents errors that i think come's from the same problem.

One side i get  this error when i try to emerge hamachi.

```
The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in
```

I have enambled TUN interfaces in kernel config.

I have .config file in /usr/src/linux, my symbolic link is right.

And other side i get this error when try to emerge gwenview:

```
* The specific snippet of code:

* die "econf failed"

* The die message:

* econf failed

* 
```

And this is my info:

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Jan 2008 08:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac accesibility acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus de dri ds dvd ffmpeg fortran fpu fxsr gd gdbm gif gpm hal ht iconv isdnlog jpeg kde libwww midi mmx mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl ntplonly ocaml opengl openmp pam pbe pcre pdf perl png pppd pse python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba session spell spl ss sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd tiff tm truetype truetype-fonts tse type1-fonts unicode v4l vme vorbis win32codecs x86 xine xorg zlib"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="es" 

USERLAND="GNU"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbded nv none"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

What i made wrong??

Sorry for my bad english.

Thanks!Last edited by alecuba16 on Sun Jan 27, 2008 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *alecuba16 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And other side i get this error when try to emerge gwenview:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is not the error that is relevant - give us please about 30-40 lines of output just about this message.

----------

## alecuba16

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2 to /

 * hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx.tar.gz ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * Checking your kernel configuration for TUN/TAP support.

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2.ebuild, line   38:  Called check_extra_config

 *               linux-info.eclass, line  425:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *               linux-info.eclass, line  145:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2:

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2.ebuild, line   38:  Called check_extra_config

 *               linux-info.eclass, line  425:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *               linux-info.eclass, line  145:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

----------

## schachti

Sorry, I was speaking about gwenview.   :Wink: 

----------

## alecuba16

I finally repaired the gwenview error, but the hamachi i didn't find a solution :S

thanks anyway.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oslinux

Hi,

I've the same error, someone knows how to solve it?

(Hamachi)

Ty,

Luca

----------

## alecuba16

Hi error friend   :Laughing: 

Dou you think that could be this kernel version? because i have working on other pc with 2.6.23 r3 :S

See you!

----------

## chris.c.hogan

I'm sure this is a stupid question on my part. However, have you compiled the kernel at /usr/src/linux? "Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources" generally shows up if make config hasn't been run. Some users get confused and think that they can just copy a .config file to /usr/src/linux and call it good. If you just copied the file, try running:

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make oldconfig
```

----------

## alecuba16

Hi!

Thanks for reply, i will test it when I arrive to my house.

I must tell to you that my gentoo is installed from scratch. No old kernels, directly the 2.6.23-gentoo-r6.

I don't think that this problems could come from old configs but anyway i will test it.

The file exists i made ls -la | grep .config and it is into /usr/src/linux

I see that the symlink of linux points to linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6 folder.

I tried to emerge --unmerge gentoo-sources and then emerge gentoo-sources and recompiled a new kernel and test, but got the same error.

TY!!

----------

## oslinux

Hi,

I'm using 2.6.22-gentoo-r9, i've NOT copied any config file and the kernel is compiled.

/usr/src/linux point to the right directory.

Luca

----------

## oslinux

ok now it works

I re-emerged my kernel using:

```
# cp /usr/src/linux/.config /

# emerge -av =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r9

# mv /.config /usr/src/linux

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make && make modules_install
```

Change the kernel version to match yours.

Luca.

----------

## alecuba16

Hello!!

I test your solution and no working  :Sad: 

The problem must come from another side :S

Thanks!!

----------

## chris.c.hogan

The error is generated in the linux-info eclass. I'm not really familiar with this eclass. However, I wonder if /usr/src/linux needs to match uname -r? It might be that your currently running kernel doesn't match what's compiled in /usr/src/linux? The /usr/src/linux link isn't automatically updated to the last emerged kernel. (The  symlink USE flag may change this behavior. However, it's not on by default in the x86/2007.0/desktop profile.) You can manage the link manually (EX: cd /usr/src && ln -s linux-2.6.24-gentoo linux), or use eselect to manage the link.

oslinux: When copying .config files, don't forget to run make oldconfig before make && make modules_install. Also, don't forget to update the /usr/src/linux link. As a side note, (as I recall) the documentation recommends against using make oldconfig between . versions (IE: from 2.6.22 to 2.6.23). It recommends make menuconfig or make config instead. However, I've never had a problem using make oldconfig and answering questions as they come up. Sometimes I'll run make oldconfig and then make menuconfig to review any changes.

----------

## slackbassist

I'm also having this problem

 *Quote:*   

> The error is generated in the linux-info eclass. I'm not really familiar with this eclass. However, I wonder if /usr/src/linux needs to match uname -r? It might be that your currently running kernel doesn't match what's compiled in /usr/src/linux? The /usr/src/linux link isn't automatically updated to the last emerged kernel. (The symlink USE flag may change this behavior. However, it's not on by default in the x86/2007.0/desktop profile.) You can manage the link manually (EX: cd /usr/src && ln -s linux-2.6.24-gentoo linux), or use eselect to manage the link. 

 

Checked all that - uname -r spits out 2.6.24-zen1, which is what I'm running, and my link is set to /usr/src/linux/2.6.24-zen1, and eselect confirms this. 

It seems that the problem is actually in hamachi - I don't think it knows where it's supposed to be looking. When the error pops up, at the end it says 

 *Quote:*   

> die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in: "
> 
> 

 

with no directory. I got this error with nvidia-drivers when I had the soft link pointing to the wrong sources, but in that instance, I was told where it was looking. Does anyone know if $KV_OUT_DIR set within hamachi? Or is it a system variable?

----------

## slackbassist

Just tried something on a whim. Since it was looking for the config in $KV_OUT_DIR, I set that to my sources directory: 

 *Quote:*   

> export KV_OUT_DIR="/usr/src/linux/"

 

and everything worked. I'm pretty sure that this is a band-aid fix, though, so I 

 *Quote:*   

> export KV_OUT_DIR=""

  afterwards. 

Hope this helps!

----------

## mikegpitt

I was having a similar problem emerging klibc.  I solved it by exporting the KV_OUT_DIR var.

----------

## slackbassist

Should probably mark this [sort of solved]

----------

## j-kidd

Reported to bugzilla with a fix  :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213978

----------

